# New Dodge commercial



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I saw a Dodge truck commercial while watching Talladega that got my attention. I'm sure you've seen the decals on back windows of Calvin relieving himself on your least favorite truck logo, that was the theme here.

The Dodge owner had a red ram decal in the corner of his back window, and Calvin appears, runs across, and takes a sinister look around as he prepares to do his business on the ram. While he's looking away, the ram comes to life and head butts him out of the picture! This thing had me laughing out loud.

Pretty risque for a corporation as big as Chrysler, but *very* effective!


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Saw that same commercial when I was watching Talledaga last weekend. What a hoot! Had me laughing for 10 minutes.


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2002)

Saw it for the first time today, I loved it.


----------



## Grant (Jan 23, 2001)

Rats, I haven't seen it yet. Must not watch enough tv.


----------

